# Challenges



## Lawrence00 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yep. I think these are for me.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4794780243943805


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2022)

Red Bull drinks? I use 5hr Energy Shots. They're main ingredient is vit-B12.


----------

